# This Just Will Not Do!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One of  these has been on my wanted list for sometime,the few that have appeared on ebay before have gone for around Â£20-30. This is not the first example I`ve come across of Services going for far more then previously, I do hope it`s not the start of a trend :no:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps it's time to cash in and flog your collection.









Later,

William


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

21 eager bidders... No wonder. I guess it meant something for the winner.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it's a tidy example, but that's Steep....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh well, hopefully it`s just a minor anomaly & Services prices will return to their usual level :sweatdrop:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh well, hopefully it`s just a minor anomaly & Services prices will return to their usual level :sweatdrop:


Was that 'specific' example worth it from a collector's point of view?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blimey Mach looks like I undercharged you for that black dialed milatary one I sold you, if that was worth Â£140 yours must be in the rolex price range. :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, hopefully it`s just a minor anomaly & Services prices will return to their usual level :sweatdrop:
> ...


Not that I`m aware of but then I don`t know any Services collectors :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> Blimey Mach looks like I undercharged you for that black dialed milatary one I sold you, if that was worth Â£140 yours must be in the rolex price range. :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


Now then Ken, please don`t mention those nasty Swiss Alpha copies when speaking about a Services


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Possibly the highest quality Services I've ever seen, but not the most characterful, and 140 quid is crazy money. I'm calling this one an anomaly, not the beginning of a trend.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s not the most I`ve seen a Services go for on Ebay, last year a 1930s Despatch Rider went for Â£240 (the usual range, depending on condition, is between Â£15-Â£50) and some lunatic paid even more then that for a (admittedly rare) chronograph









*Services**, Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Do we know this lunatic perchance? :tease:

The one that paid a few pence extra for the Chrono? :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mel said:


> Do we know this lunatic perchance? :tease:
> 
> The one that paid a few pence extra for the Chrono? :lol:


Just wait till he sees what hes got to pay for the white dial Strela


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Do we know this lunatic perchance? :tease:
> ...


Will I need to auction a kidney?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& another one Vintage Gents Services Court









These usually seem to have a starting price of under a tenner & this one needs at least a service,I`d say he`s being a wee bit optimistic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see the seller has amended the original starting price of Â£295 down to Â£2.95,they obviously forgot the decimal point first time


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I see the seller has amended the original starting price of Â£295 down to Â£2.95,they obviously forgot the decimal point first time


I saw the listing after the change, and wondered what the hell the problem was. I thought the the cutthroat world of Services watches was rather harsh.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I see the seller has amended the original starting price of Â£295 down to Â£2.95,they obviously forgot the decimal point first time
> ...


No doubt others did too, maybe the seller saw my post & realised his mistake 

From ebay...

*
Revision summary for item #180566873342*

*
*



> *The seller has revised the following item information:*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------

